# 75 gallon US Native Planted Tank



## AMcCaleb (Nov 3, 2012)

I just put the fish into my newly planted 75 gallon US Native Tank. All of the plants and fish in this tank are US Natives. The plants include two different types of bacopa, 3 types of ludwigia, dwarf sag, fissidens moss, and a radican sword. The fish include, mostly spotfin shiners, 4 redfin shiners, 1 western mosquitofish, and 1 bullhead minnow.


----------

